
Norwegian researchers developed new SARS-CoV2 test in a week - elgfare
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.nrk.no/trondelag/st.-olavs-hospital-har-utviklet-egen-koronatest-1.14966514&usg=ALkJrhhxrGKrEMNnI_YpEFLfLFsdpw0QUQ
======
elgfare
This is a Google translate of a Norwegian article. "Inheritance system" means
genetic material.

